# 7.1 Surround Sound issue



## SK-1 (May 11, 2020)

I purchased a Kraken-X  and, after reading positive reviews, decided to use the 7.1 Surround sound Razer app.  But whenever I would choose the 7.1 option in the app drop-down menu, I would only get audio through my external 5.1 speakers. 
Believing it was a MSI Nahmic driver issue, I decided to start from scratch and uninstall/reinstall all my current audio drivers. I right clicked on the 7.1 surround sound in the Device Manager and clicked the uninstall. I did the same for all the drivers.  After I reinstalled the MSI Realtech drivers I still have no 7.1 in device manager and in Razer app drop-down menu as shown.
I'd like to be able to use the 7.1 surround feature if at all possible.


----------



## Regeneration (May 11, 2020)

Razer Surround is most likely conflicting with the Nahmic software. You'll have to disable one.

See this FAQ: https://support.razer.com/software/7.1-surround-sound/


----------

